# Shotgun slug gun



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Anybody shot one of these ?

First time for me was last weekend. I held the gun same as I would hold any rifle and squeezed the trigger.........Ouch !!! The recoil actually lifts the gun up, it pushed my right hand right into my face, lifting my upper lip and nose. No way could that happen twice !! So, I fired another round......Ouch !!! It did the same **** thing !! :shock:

To me, the recoil is 2 or 3 times greater than shooting my 45-70, and it hurts !! But....it really is a _good hurt_. I went and bought some more shells for next time... :twisted:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I wasn't going to say anything. :lol: I would'nt shoot it. :mrgreen:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

You need to go down to Front Sight and take their defensive shotgun course. They have a 4 day and a 2 day. I took the 2 day and we went through about 50 to 75 slugs, well over 100 .00buck and over 300 rounds of birdshot. It was a fun course, I would have liked to have time for the 4 day that trip. A sims recoil pad helps alot. And my shoulder did have some nice color in it after the course. :wink:


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, I put a slug barrel on my 870 for those special archery/muzzleloader/shotgun doe hunts a couple times. I bought a whole bunch of 3" mags and they are not exactly what I'd call fun, I think I'd stick with 2 3/4" in the future. They really put the deer down hard though. I think the only thing worse I have shot through a shotgun is 3 1/2" 00 buck loads.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I am a slug gun guy. They are a formidable weapon. Accuracy is fair now-a-days out to 175 yards. My latest slug gun is a Remington 870 with a "Slugger" barrel and a good 1.5 x 6 Burris Signature scope with Posi-Lock.

Yes, they have some recoil, especially the 3 1/2"s.

Shotgun slugs are legal in Wyoming, but are seldom used.

Here's a 12 ga, 2 3/4" 1-ounce slug taken out of one of my whitetails:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Is that the 20 gage that you're crying about?


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

I've always assumed that 1 oz. of slug would kick the same as 1 oz. of bird shot. No? Or is it because the shorter slug barrel makes for a lighter gun?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Loke said:


> Is that the 20 gage that you're crying about?


No Loke.....it's not a 20 gage... :roll:

It's a 20 ga*u*ge.......duh


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

I have shot them before and they do have a little punch. With a scope you can reach out there. Some states you can only shoot a shotgun for deer as rifles are not allowed.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nueces said:


> I have shot them before and they do have a little punch. With a scope you can reach out there. *Some states you can only shoot a shotgun for deer* as rifles are not allowed.


I've heard that......are they legal in Utah ?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> > Is that the 20 gage that you're crying about?
> ...


From Dictionary.com


> gauge also *gage* (g?j) Pronunciation Key
> n.
> 
> A standard or scale of measurement.
> ...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

From Wikipedia........

_Gage is a widely used alternative spelling of the word gauge._

I don't like using alternate's....


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't like to type more than I have to.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Loke said:


> I don't like to type more than I have to.


Yeah....could wear your trigger finger thin... _O\


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Or the one next to it. The one that I use to greet people.


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes slugs are legal as long as they are 20 gauge or larger.
I was thinking about one of those mosburg barrel/scope combo's for my 870. They are $150 at Wally world. Anyone had any experience with these?


----------

